# Name that book.



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2010)

So there's that trilogy I read when I was in high school, but I can't remember the name.

At the beginning of the first book, there's this 1x years old girl & her brother doing something in the basement when suddenly, a spider-like witch thing gets out from the wall & kidnap them both while their father's stuck on the other side of the burning door.  They then fall thru a seemingly endless hole & eventually land in another world, where the witch who's now a beautiful woman hands the lil bro a handful of jellybeans who are in fact juicy spiders.  They get escorted to her castle where the girl meets an old man who later turns out to be a cursed young man.  Bla bla bla, the girl realizes she has the witch's powers & her bro can nullify & delete powers, so they fight, the girl learns to master her powers & "kill" the witch, or so that's what she thinks.  With hew newfound powers, they return to their planet (yea, the endless hole in their basement's wall lead to the witch's planet).  End of the first book.

Does this ring a bell to anybody?  If so, please tell me the title.  If not, I can TRY to resume the second & third book.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, that sounds like Coraline, Narnia and one of the later Xanth novels rolled into one.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Coranianth?


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're on LJ, might want to post to this community:

http://community.livejournal.com/whatwasthatbook/

They have a pretty good track record for finding stuff.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not on LJ ='/

And for extra info, the cover's all black.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmm.

The problem with remembering books from childhood is that the books often aren't how we remember them, so searching for keywords and what not might not be helpful.  The brain draws connections, enhances the stories, and what not.  Do you recall more about the physical book?  How big was it?  When did you read it?  Was it new or old then?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Hmm.
> 
> The problem with remembering books from childhood is that the books often aren't how we remember them, so searching for keywords and what not might not be helpful.  The brain draws connections, enhances the stories, and what not.  Do you recall more about the physical book?  How big was it?  When did you read it?  Was it new or old then?



I read it when I was 12.  It was about 200-300 pages short, and if I dunno the name, how could I know the date?


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I read it when I was 12.  It was about 200-300 pages short, and if I dunno the name, how could I know the date?



*chuckles* How long ago were you 12?


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 17, 2010)

Is this it? 

http://www.amazon.com/Marcos-Millions-William-Sleator/dp/0525464417

I hope you don't mind, I used your FA journal to find your age, then subtracted a few years.    I've been reading too much Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like it, but nope.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 20, 2010)

Made a post to the LJ community on your behalf. Hopefully someone will recognize it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 20, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> Made a post to the LJ community on your behalf. Hopefully someone will recognize it.



Thanks, I hope someone'll find it indeed.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, one day and they found it, thanks for the help Poet, you can close the LJ thread now ^^


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent. Told you they had a good track record.  Will do.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 21, 2010)

Now I'll have something to read when the trilogy arrives, yay.

Thanks Amazon for letting me buy what would cost 70$ in a library for only 4$ + 6$ shipping fee.


----------

